
Hasta la vista Silicon Valley - madmork
https://www.madmork.com/single-post/2018/09/20/Hasta-la-vista-Silicon-Valley
======
gk1
Hey Patrick, congrats on the big decision. Just so you know, you can have a
successful consulting career and continue working with SV startups no matter
where you are in the world. I’m doing it from Baltimore. Unless you have other
reasons for leaving that behind.

------
prdonahue
Is it just me or does this site screw with the browser's back button? Had to
spam it to get back here. Annoying.

------
kchhina
Yesterday was my last day at work at a Silicon Valley tech giant. The
680-Mission-880-237 commute is no more. Instead, a startup in Manhattan, a
subway ride away from a tiny apartment. New city, new challenges. We’ll see
how much I don’t, or do miss the Bay Area. Hasta luego as well.

------
Nicksil
If you have JavaScript disabled or are blocking Wix domains, the website
content does not display.

A static blog entry will not display its content if the Wix JavaScript cannot
load. Text will not render to your screen unless you execute a JavaScript
payload.

------
frk1206
Curious which country you moved to!

------
majestik
Seeya

